# Taurus has a New Pimp Gun



## James NM

Warning: Lots of Bling

It's a 1911, it has a rail and ambi safety, high polished Stainless Steel, Pearl grips, and most important, the Gold accents will match the Gold in you teeth.


----------



## TOF

Dang, day screwed up. Da sights are sposed ta be on da side of de slide. Da boyz wont be able to use dat.

It do luk purty tho.

tumbleweed


----------



## kev74

Make fun all you like, but that's a sharp looking gun! :drooling:


----------



## James NM

kev74 said:


> Make fun all you like, but that's a sharp looking gun! :drooling:


I was wondering what line of work you are in Kev. I guess now the cat's out of the bag. :smt082


----------



## jc27310

*could be sharper...*



kev74 said:


> Make fun all you like, but that's a sharp looking gun! :drooling:


it would be better in chrome....

too flashy for me, though.
different strokes... (how much does that cost Kev?)


----------



## Kyle1337

LMAO! :anim_lol:

Well, I actually know a couple of women who would like that one.


----------



## Todd

Just remember, no matter how hard you try, you can't polish a turd. It may be fancy, but underneath, it's still a Taurus with their stellar QC and Customer Service.


----------



## SuckLead

James NM said:


> Warning: Lots of Bling
> 
> It's a 1911, it has a rail and ambi safety, high polished Stainless Steel, Pearl grips, and most important, the Gold accents will match *your gold plated grill, homey G.*


There, fixed it for you.

Yeah, I'm not surprised. And seeing how well this combo sells - even in those revolvers the gang bangers hate so much - I can tell you that thing will be a gold mine. :buttkick:


----------



## TheReaper

It would make a good cigarette lighter.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

TheReaper said:


> It would make a good cigarette lighter.


+1 I thought that was a joke at first but you guys are serious and this mutation is for real. WOW, it's burning my retena's.


----------



## undrgrnd

they even make them for the woman who wants it to match her jewelry and outfit










there is a whole line of "Special Edition" pistols that they are selling


----------



## kev74

James NM said:


> I was wondering what line of work you are in Kev. I guess now the cat's out of the bag. :smt082


Here's a picture of me in my work uniform.










It ain't easy, but it sure is fun. :anim_lol:


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Too funny Kev. Too funny! :smt082


----------



## SuckLead

undrgrnd said:


> they even make them for the woman who wants it to match her jewelry and outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a whole line of "Special Edition" pistols that they are selling


I'm afraid just about everyone is making pink guns these days. Smith & Wesson has an M&P with a pink grip as well as a snubbie revolver, the Charter Arms Pink Lady (and don't forget the Lavender Lady and Goldfinger, and I can't remember what they call the red one), Taurus has a butt load of pink guns, Beretta has a pink Neos, Sig has a pink Mosquito, Walther has a pink P22, etc. And you can get a nice match with some pink knives from Benchmade or Spyderco and a few others.


----------



## Todd

SuckLead said:


> I'm afraid just about everyone is making pink guns these days.


There was a boyfriend/girlfriend combo at the range last night, both shooting 10/22's. His was standard, hers was a pink stock and kind of a satin color on all the metal.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Man. Taurus has done this to a few of their models. I just hate them. love the PT1911, it's the best thing I've ever seen com:watching:e out of Taurus. But that pimp daddy gold fire controls and barrel bushing is just fugly.


----------



## Marcus99

That thing would definately reflect alot of light, but would go nicely with the rims on the '64.

lol TOF, I think these sights are premium options when you order the original gangsta package


----------



## clanger

:anim_lol:


----------



## James NM

kev74 said:


> Here's a picture of me in my work uniform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't easy, but it sure is fun. :anim_lol:


What up kev bear? Dawg, I thought that was you!


----------



## Pistolero

I like it.


----------

